# Sold



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

*LIGHT STILL AVAILABLE!*

Light (30" homemade double strip lights with 30" bulbs @ 30 watts per bulb @ 10,000 btu each - for planted tank)... originally from Peter *$15*


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I do have someone interested in one tank but would prefer to sell it as a whole set... unless someone is just interested in one tank and stand.

Thanks, Peter. Rest up buddy!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful set up, how much would u sell it for if u sell that tank to the other member?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

i would sell the other 50G, stand, and light for $125.

thanks for asking, claudia!



Claudia said:


> Beautiful set up, how much would u sell it for if u sell that tank to the other member?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Do u have a pic of the light?  i know i am such a bug...sorry


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good price. I just bought the same setup but wasn't looking as good.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

right here:
http://www.abaquaria.com/bcaquaria/forum/showthread.php?t=123



Claudia said:


> Do u have a pic of the light?  i know i am such a bug...sorry


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated - one tank is sold


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

reserved but *bump* if it does not get picked up


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

have not heard back from member so BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

Free bump for a good deal !!!!!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

also open to selling just the tank and glass tops (without stand and light) for $75.


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

PM sent and letters added because of minimum word requirement..


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to your PM - thanks!



cheesekipper said:


> PM sent and letters added because of minimum word requirement..


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Updating and bump...

Tanks have sold - thanks!

Stand and lights still available!


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

Bought the 50G great deal thanks!!!


----------



## BCBigWolf & Pack (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd about stand


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

responded to all PMs - thanks!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

just the light remaining... $20 OBO


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump... price now $15... more stuff to come!


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

can you bring the light 2 me? im in guildford surrey?

-Mike


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry - only pick-up at this time...



GreenGanja said:


> can you bring the light 2 me? im in guildford surrey?
> 
> -Mike


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> sorry - only pick-up at this time...


Wow, the gas money to deliver is almost more than the sale price of this light. So Joe, how about you give it to me FREE and I'll pick it up.


----------

